# Friday Night Storm



## njskier (Nov 8, 2007)

Any chance for snow friday night from the storm there calling for?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 8, 2007)

We're supposed to have a chance of snow showers over night Friday here in CT, not sure about other areas.  That would be the icing on the cake for areas who will be open on Saturday though.


----------



## Zand (Nov 8, 2007)

The 00Z models are bringing this oh-so-close to the coast. Yesterday every model just about lost it except for NAM, which has kept it consistently closer. Now the others are coming back. If this trend continues, welcome, southern New England, to your first snow of 07-08.

Flakes at this point are almost guaranteed, but this storm is about 100 miles from being a signifigant snowfall or a couple flakes and out. After last year, watching these models is almost torture. Hopefully we can at least get this to play out and we can have a white Veterans Day.


----------



## Greg (Nov 9, 2007)

Flurries this morning as I traveled through west-central CT.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 9, 2007)

Greg said:


> Flurries this morning as I traveled through west-central CT.



Yup I saw a few this morning here in Watertown.


----------



## 180 (Nov 9, 2007)

Could be some snow tonight north and west of NYC.


----------

